# 'Gars 'N Guns



## GreenSkyy

Figured this could be fun if there is enough interest in it. Fine firearms with good cigars. I'll start with this...

Kimber Eclipse Custom II .45 ACP With a CAO MX2.


----------



## bmatt1221

aw what the heck i cant see the picture! i lov eme a kimber 1911


----------



## GreenSkyy

bmatt1221 said:


> aw what the heck i cant see the picture! i lov eme a kimber 1911


How about now?


----------



## Just1ce

I approve of this thread. Nice Kimber!


----------



## bmatt1221

GreenSkyy said:


> How about now?


Yep. That is a beautiful kimber. Love the grips


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Okay this is a weird thread, but count me in.


----------



## ahealthydistrust

Very nice piece Greenskyy! Im surprised there aren't more posts yet. Cigars and guns go hand in hand!!!

Colt LE 6920 and Sig Sauer SP2020


----------



## huskers




----------



## djsmiles




----------



## mannyman0729

I am starting to like this forum i'm going to have to invite my brother to this forum he'll love it!


----------



## hunter19delta

Great idea for a post. I'll be back with pics later.


----------



## hunter19delta




----------



## Incognito11

Love the idea! I will be a permanent member of this thread!

Papas Fritas paired with an XDM


----------



## splattttttt

My biggest gun"s between my legs... Anyone wanna see it LOL
Fire away brothers. I probably 'l miss it. No notifications forthcoming due to forum glitch.


----------



## Fuzzy

small with a big bang


----------



## Incognito11

Fuzzy said:


> small with a big bang


Those 2 are a match made in heaven!

Looks like a Daringer but packs a .410? Mind if i as about that little guy, not familiar with them


----------



## Bondo 440

GreenSkyy said:


> Figured this could be fun if there is enough interest in it. Fine firearms with good cigars. I'll start with this...
> Kimber Eclipse Custom II .45 ACP ..


Love Kimber's 45 line



Fuzzy said:


> small with a big bang


Yeah Fuzz, you had me looking twice at that.



ahealthydistrust said:


> Very nice piece Greenskyy! Im surprised there aren't more posts yet. Cigars and guns go hand in hand!!!
> Colt LE 6920 and Sig Sauer SP2020


yeah they do









ACP-45


----------



## Fuzzy

Incognito11 said:


> Those 2 are a match made in heaven!
> 
> Looks like a Daringer but packs a .410? Mind if i as about that little guy, not familiar with them


American Derringer in Colt 45 and chambers 410. Carried in suspender holster when doing cowboy shoots and exibitions a few years ago. could pop balloons with birdshot, rocksalt or even just packed with course sawdust (depending on how close you could get) while riding a horse or motorcycle Now just a snake and fun gun. Hammer block safety that disengages when cocked. Trigger pull is stout and not much chance of AD.

Accuracy with 410 triple 0 is five to ten feet on center mass aim and out to about fifteen feet with the 45. Not a bad recoil since the barrel is three inches. No time to build to much pressure pulse.


----------



## Cardinal

Bondo 440 said:


> Love Kimber's 45 line
> 
> Yeah Fuzz, you had me looking twice at that.
> 
> yeah they do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACP-45


That, as the kids say, is the illest.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Bondo 440 said:


> Love Kimber's 45 line
> 
> Yeah Fuzz, you had me looking twice at that.
> 
> yeah they do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACP-45


This is by far the best gun/gar pairing yet!


----------



## Cardinal

Here's one of mine -


----------



## TCBSmokes

I never owned a "real" gun. Only an air rifle I used to stick in the dirt (for ammo) and try to "swing-cock" like my childhood western idol, Chuck Connors, "The Rifleman". Then I also had a 007 attache' case that contained spy stuff and a collapsible rifle, and also shot white bullets out the side when you squeezed the case's handle. Real guns are a little scary to me, but I must admit that "Kimber" looks real inviting, if not easy, to aim 'n shoot.

Here's a site I found with famous "tv' guns I thought you firearms aficionados might enjoy. Thanks. TCB

http://mred-famous-guns.blogspot.com/

http://www.shatterhand007.com/JB007AttacheCase.html


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great link thanks!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Does this count?


----------



## mannyman0729

I don't know but i was going to do the same!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Maybe this is more appropriate.


----------



## Madcaddyman

Some of my 'Gars 'N Guns' pics, enjoy. BTW I may have posted these here before but in other threads.


----------



## Madcaddyman

Heres one more but with a pipe.


----------



## VictorSmalls

Here is an odd pairing...

Macanudo Cafe Duke of York along with a Ring's Glock 35 Blue Gun and my deep carry J-Frame. In my shop working on a holster for an upcoming Charity IDPA Match.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

A Tat Black with my XDM Black.


----------



## Cardinal

Weird, last pic disappeared. Here's my Colt with a few Room101s.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Speaking of cigars and guns, here's a story I thought you guys might appreciate.

Bethlehem cigar store manager held at knifepoint by irate customer, police say | lehighvalleylive.com


----------



## beercritic

Heard about a guy that loaded shotgun shells with wildflower seeds & blasted them into the soil. Sprouts in 3 to 5 weeks. I'm going to give it shot.


----------



## Bondo 440

Nice shots. I'll take one of each !
And that includes the pellet gun !


and L.E. blue gun



and the cigars ..... 





and the drinks.....


----------



## Incognito11

Bondo 440 said:


> Nice shots. I'll take one of each !
> And that includes the pellet gun !
> 
> and L.E. blue gun
> 
> and the cigars .....
> 
> and the drinks.....


May just be me... but pics aren't showing up

My EDC XDM 3.8" 9mm on my box of little monsters signed by the man, the myth, the legend, Pete Johnson himself


----------



## Slowpokebill

Here are a few

My carry gun a Glock 30SF .45acp along with a little Illusione Epernay Le Petit










The old standby my Smith & Wesson Model 1950 Military .44 Spl. and a Cohiba Robusto










Last a Walther PPK .32 acp manufactured in 1941 and some Oliva V #4s


----------



## Wanker

Beautiful Smith! Looks like you handload for it? Ever carry it?


----------



## Slowpokebill

Wanker said:


> Beautiful Smith! Looks like you handload for it? Ever carry it?


I carry it often.


----------



## djsmiles

Picking up a new friend on Wednesday. Gonna have to snap a few pics.

Nice collection guys.


----------



## Wanker

My CCW:


----------



## djsmiles

Wanker said:


> My CCW:
> View attachment 48362


Nice lighter.


----------



## Wanker

djsmiles said:


> Picking up a new friend on Wednesday. Gonna have to snap a few pics.


So whadjya get?


----------



## Tgs679

i'm in my Sig Sauer C3 1911 would pair nicely with a UHC pics soon


----------



## djsmiles

Wanker said:


> So whadjya get?


Sorry for the crappy pic. Police trade-in 870.


----------



## Wanker

Sweet. I have a couple 870's as well. Don't have the police version though, I like those.


----------



## beltjones

As soon as I can post pics I'll be back with a picture of my SVI Infinity and hopefully a cigar that is worthy of it.


----------



## Ants

Great thread, and great pics! I think if I've lived in a country that allowed it I would probably be into collecting/maintaining guns as well. I would probably obsess about it as I do cigars. I do visit a gun range every time I visit Vegas, and love it. 

When it comes to cigars, I enjoy reading reviews, purchasing, maintaining and even just looking at them almost as much as I enjoy smoking them. It's truly a hobby to me. I think the same would be true for guns, replacing smoking with shooting of course 

Keep em comin gents.


----------



## LegoMaximus

lol well i think this is awesome uzi gar with the gun nice my friend


Bondo 440 said:


> Love Kimber's 45 line
> 
> Yeah Fuzz, you had me looking twice at that.
> 
> yeah they do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACP-45


----------



## C.Scott

4 delicious forbidden sticks on a stinky... along with a Glock 29 10mm, a Glock 36 .45acp, AR-15, and a Benelli M4 Semi-auto 12 gauge. This picture makes me all giddy!


----------



## havanajohn

Cardinal said:


> Weird, last pic disappeared. Here's my Colt with a few Room101s.


 Hey! Is that a .22 or a .38 cal. Diamondback?


----------



## Cardinal

havanajohn said:


> Hey! Is that a .22 or a .38 cal. Diamondback?


It's the .38.


----------



## havanajohn

Cardinal said:


> It's the .38.


Nice gun. The. 38 is much harder to come by. I have the. 22 model, and a bunch other Colt "snake guns," I will put a couple up later.


----------



## Cardinal

havanajohn said:


> Nice gun. The. 38 is much harder to come by. I have the. 22 model, and a bunch other Colt "snake guns," I will put a couple up later.


Thanks! It's definitely a pretty gun, and nice to shoot. My father in law gave it to me a few years ago, telling me he'd bought it on a whim (he thinks in the early '70s) and then never shot it. He still had a box of the original ammo he'd purchased with the gun as well.

I guess a collector wouldn't have shot it, but I've put a few boxes through it over the past couple years and I do enjoy it.


----------



## Cardinal

C.Scott said:


> 4 delicious forbidden sticks on a stinky... along with a Glock 29 10mm, a Glock 36 .45acp, AR-15, and a Benelli M4 Semi-auto 12 gauge. This picture makes me all giddy!


Nice looking guns! I like your AR setup, it's definitely ahead of mine. And I'm a pretty good Glock fan myself also, with my favorite right now being the G21 .45.


----------



## C.Scott

Cardinal said:


> Nice looking guns! I like your AR setup, it's definitely ahead of mine. And I'm a pretty good Glock fan myself also, with my favorite right now being the G21 .45.


Thanks! I used to have all kinds of nonsense attached to my AR (flashlight, laser sight, etc), then I decided to strip it down to only the accessories I really use. Sometimes simpler is better (and lighter!)


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

The home defender Mossberg 500 JIC II and an appropriate Rocky Patel Freedom cigar (Not just because of the nod to American Freedom but I'd rather shoot it out of a gun than smoke it ound:.)


----------



## tmoran

This photo is begging for one of these.


----------



## Matyoka

Here's one of my silenced toys...


----------



## Amc82

Here is just a couple of my firearms.










Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amc82

Here's another just to get more activity going on this thread.

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

When I moved to NY, I had to sell off all my handguns or face being a felon even though all were legal purchases. They have the most f#ckedbup firearms laws here. I had a nice collection of concealable handguns from .25 cal through .45. I get it that it's a densely populated state. With the new reactionary laws I parted with my SOCOM .308 but I had nowhere to shoot it but pricy ranges. Now it's just a shotty and a Ruger .22. I guess that's the price you pay living where I do. 
However the hood is filled with illegal weapons. The last police gun buyback that was no questions asked had 2 RPGs come in! Nice how gun laws work isn't it? The kids that brought in the RPGs just wanted the $50, and I'm sure they caught Hell from whomever they took these from. Probably older brothers. Gangland is never peaceful. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

This pic is a decade old, and there isn't any cigar smoking going on, but being a cigar smoker will have to be good enough.
Custom ghillie suit and rifle wrap.


----------



## NormH3

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 54737
> 
> 
> This pic is a decade old, and there isn't any cigar smoking going on, but being a cigar smoker will have to be good enough.
> Custom ghillie suit and rifle wrap.


Who...ummm...what was your target?


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

NormH3 said:


> Who...ummm...what was your target?


Unsuspecting targets :vs_blush:

This was shortly after making it; naturally as it was used, it got much more... effective. I've had people almost step on me while wearing it (not while lying on grass, though)!

In retrospect, I wonder how many dating problems I could have circumvented altogether had I used this as my dating profile pic.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Look like the guys in Trainspotting with their Beeman pellet gun as they tapped the dog in the rear causing the dog to go berserk on it suntanning and unsuspecting owner. Naughty naughty!


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Champagne InHand said:


> Beeman pellet gun





Amelia Isabelle said:


> I've had people almost step on me while wearing it


:noidea:

ps, shooting a pup in the butt with a pellet is SO RUDE! :tsk:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Oh yeah, this pic too. WIth original context for bonus amusement!

I guess you could say that I "shot this guy down".


----------



## Champagne InHand

Amelia Isabelle said:


> :noidea:
> 
> ps, shooting a pup in the butt with a pellet is SO RUDE! :tsk:


You have to have seen the movie "Trainspotting," to get this. About Scottish heroin addicts. Dean McGregor, Johnny Lee Milker. We're in that scene together.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Champagne InHand said:


> You have to have seen the movie "Trainspotting," to get this. About Scottish heroin addicts. Dean McGregor, Johnny Lee Milker. We're in that scene together.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I youtubed it after you posted that. Poor pup!

I'm not in the scene with anyone, I don't need a spotter! Besides, you have to find me first.


----------



## Claytron

My XDM9 with a Milanio


----------



## NormH3

Claytron said:


> My XDM9 with a Milanio
> View attachment 54776


WOW..a laser sight that looks like a cigar.


----------



## ForceofWill

Give this thread some love. Now tragically all of my firearms were lost in a boating accident but hypothetically if I still had them some of them would look like this.


----------



## elco69

ForceofWill said:


> Give this thread some love. Now tragically all of my firearms were lost in a boating accident but hypothetically if I still had them some of them would look like this.
> 
> View attachment 54778


nice.

I exercise my 5th Amendment Rights :vs_smile:


----------



## Aquaelvis

If I posted my guns id have to go dig them up first! :vs_no_no_no:
(Maybe even break up some drywall)


----------



## lostmedic

Aquaelvis said:


> If I posted my guns id have to go dig them up first! :vs_no_no_no:
> (Maybe even break up some drywall)


dont know if this is sarcasm but i might have to agree :vs_blush:


----------



## Van_Wilderness




----------



## gtechva

We've bought our children a couple of guns. Most years, on Thanksgiving Day, we go skeet shooting after lunch. If the ground isn't too hard, we'll pick up half the skeet and put them back on the thrower. Everyone I pick up that has a hole in it, I declare "I knew I hit this one". We have a great time.


----------



## Churchhill CO

VIVA!

Rare Belgian Made Cuban contract FN FAL


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Churchhill CO said:


> VIVA!
> 
> Rare Belgian Made Cuban contract FN FAL


Oh my god, that is gorgeous. Battle rifle lover, right here. Fals are a close second to H&K g3 variants for me.


----------

